# Motors position sensitive?



## Kall (Sep 15, 2013)

Newbie here.
Are the DC motors commonly used on conversions mountable in any position, even vertical? I understand that they will run but are there any bearing issues? I seem to have read something somewhere about thrust loads vs. rotating loads on motor bearings.
Looking for flexibility in component layout.

Best regards

Kall


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Kall said:


> Newbie here.
> Are the DC motors commonly used on conversions mountable in any position, even vertical? I understand that they will run but are there any bearing issues? I seem to have read something somewhere about thrust loads vs. rotating loads on motor bearings.
> Looking for flexibility in component layout.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking, no, orientation doesn't matter. Some fork trucks use vertical shaft down drive motors and no special bearings or design difference. I've run a vertical motor in my etractor for 20 years without problem. But they do have a special class for large industrial motors for vertical applications.


----------



## shortbus (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that is a myth from the days when motors used bronze bushings on the shaft. Most any motor you would choose for an EV, will have ball bearings in them. They will take enough axial load to support the armature/rotor with no problem.


----------

